# Deer Camp Pics



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Getting ever so close to deer hunting season and always love to see other peoples camp grounds, cabins, and set-up. Show us your hunting camp photos, and also your dads/grandpa's old pics of camp. 
Here is ours in East Texas


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

looks good, I bet it is easy to take a nap in on a rainy day.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

llred said:


> looks good, I bet it is easy to take a nap in on a rainy day.


Shoot, some of my best naps I've ever had in my life were in that cozy cabin. Especially when it is cold and misty outside, and the ole potbelly stove a steady glow (warm feeln)


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice Camp!!!


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Camps*

First camp was a 24' pop-up camper in San Saba,
then a 40' single wide from the Galvan,
then another trailer on a ranch in Encinal,
then a 100 yo house on the Chupahueso,
then another house on another ranch in Encinal...

then I got smart and married up:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

hehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

All of them very nice. I need to get a picture of my camp. This cool weather and this topic sure makes it feel like hunting season. The only things missing is a fire and Cown and 7.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

ber72 said:


> Getting ever so close to deer hunting season and always love to see other peoples camp grounds, cabins, and set-up. Show us your hunting camp photos, and also your dads/grandpa's old pics of camp.
> Here is ours in East Texas


 Man after lookn at those hunting camps, I'm embarrassed to say that we don't even have indoor plumbing or electricity. Thats ok. Good lookn lodges guys


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll take a pic of mine Saturday. LOL Y'all will be calling me " ******* Randy " after you see it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ber72 said:


> Man after lookn at those hunting camps, I'm embarrassed to say that we don't even have indoor plumbing or electricity. Thats ok. Good lookn lodges guys


nothing to be embarrassed about, i just work there. :biggrin:

i wish i had some old camp photos of my buddy's place in Rocksprings, no electric, no heat except for a wood burning stove we found on the side of the road....4 bunks, but if you wanted to cook, we had to move 2 of them outside...it was like a Soutside shanty, it was awesome because we built it ourselves. :biggrin:

i hunt at my uncle's place in falls city, it's just a old single wide trailer with electric and Dish for TV.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Deer Camp*

This one was built in 1887, Comfort Texas


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm jealous... All we have are 2 travel trailers


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Man you guy's are killin' me. I'm leaseless this year and shore missin' it already. Nice places there boys.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Near Center


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

a little north of Lake Amistad, Val Verde cnty


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I like your water collector


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks PC. I had to replace the barrel with a 275 gal tote and I already have over 100 gals in it from the rain we got a few weekends ago. Amazing how much water one can catch on a small area.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll have to take a picture of the "rat shack" next time I'm at the lease.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

NWcurlew said:


> First camp was a 24' pop-up camper in San Saba,
> then a 40' single wide from the Galvan,
> then another trailer on a ranch in Encinal,
> then a 100 yo house on the Chupahueso,
> ...


Does she have a SISTER?


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome pics guys! Many stories to go along with them too I'm sure.. Heres a pic of our skinning rack


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Great Pics. I like the rougher camps the best. More personality.


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

Camp house.









One of the bedrooms.









View from the covered porch.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

This will be our 16th season at this camp. Have so many memories here.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pictures guys! I don't even know if I will be able to sleep tonight. Leaving for camp in the am and hope to tag this buck.. I have pics of him 3 years in a row on my camera.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Multi purpose
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Texasred your place looks like ours.*

Our place is in Looneyville, Tx.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Family place in Real County


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Troutfisch said:


> Family place in Real County


That's pretty freaking sweet!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Some of these "deer camps" are nicer than my HOUSE!

Can I be adopted?


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

barbless said:


> thanks PC. I had to replace the barrel with a 275 gal tote and I already have over 100 gals in it from the rain we got a few weekends ago. Amazing how much water one can catch on a small area.


Do you have a filter on it to prevent dirt and stuff from getting in the water?


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Weldon, TX


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

I wont bore you with the pics but we have 14 trailers and buildings for living in from a 12 x 60 mobile home to a small travel trailer mine is a 39ft park model travel trailer with 2 tilt outs and a washer and dryer counting the well pump and walk in cooler there is 4 out buildings 1 has 2 shower rooms and a washer and dryer plus a large freezer and yes we like to camp in style Beau


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> hehehehehe :biggrin:


Nice pics! I've seen this ranch listed for sale online and in a couple of magazines. The plans for my house use quite a few ideas from this place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Love this place.


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

All you guys are missing are water collection systems! With filters! Haha mosquitoes and dirt and bacteria oh my! Shoot me a PM and I can set yall up nicely!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My little ******* place in the woods.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Man,...you don't see those old slide ins like that anymore. I like your camp style. The way I was raised hunting was a very small camp with just my Grandpapy and me so far off in the woods you couldn't even hear any cars. Those days are gone but I still like just me and my boys at camp, not in to the large gatherings and drinkin thing.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Man,...you don't see those old slide ins like that anymore. I like your camp style. The way I was raised hunting was a very small camp with just my Grandpapy and me so far off in the woods you couldn't even hear any cars. Those days are gone but I still like just me and my boys at camp, not in to the large gatherings and drinkin thing.


I like being out there alone. Did a little work there yeaterday and almost called the wife to tell her I'll see you tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*Before and After*

The first photo is the new deck we built on the back of our cabin in the spring of 2011.

The second photo is the same cabin after the Bearing Fire on June 2011.

The third photo is our camp now, only difference is we've replace the tarp roof over the deck with r-panel.

Fourth photo is our countertop we built with our dish tv system.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

CJ, I don't drink the water in the collection system. I have a piece of window screen in the funnel to keep mosquitos out. The water is used in the trailer for everything except drinking but mainly it'll go in my water station in the pasture. For drinking water I carry a 7 gal jug with a spigot from home. Not a good picture of water station attached. Feeder is a late 60s lunar lander I bought from NASA and converted to a corn feeder, has a great timer and is very reliable.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Our hunting camp. We call it "The Rockhouse"*

This is the Rockhouse located at our ranch. This is where we will be opening weekend. We CAN'T wait!!!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Not deer but Duck Camp


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

The pics are great guys! Thanks for sharing them with us..


----------



## mkylem2201 (Jul 15, 2010)

Edwards County


----------



## limbratgod333 (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking at some of these camps-mansions make me realize I need a better job.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Nothin special, but we git-r-done...


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Grimes County


----------

